# Tips on Getting Your Dog to Let You Give Him EARDROPS? Help!



## glamgirl84

Hey everyone, my little man has an ear infection - he never really likes his ears being touched, and now that one is itching/bothering him, he's even more sensitive. The problem is that I need to give him ear drops down into his ear canal- this = impossible!!!

He's normally such a good boy but when it comes to the ear drops he gets crazy, shakes his head, won't sit still and is basically a nightmare! I can't really blame him- I don't love the idea of someone dripping goo into my ear canal either- but it's got to be done. I've tried everything- being as soothing as possible, giving a 1/2 hours worth of belly rubs beforehand to calm him down, distracting him with his favorite toy, attempting to bribe him to sit still with treats, etc, etc, etc. My vet says I can give him Benadryl to calm him down but I have to give him the ear drops 2 times a day so I'm not going to "sedate" him twice a day for ten days! 

So- I figured that in my desperation I'd turn to TPF- I'm sure a lot of you have gone through the ear drop dilemma and can give me some advice. So far I've been able to give him the drops but I have to be so quick about it that I worry if I'm getting enough medicine down into his ear. Any advice would be so appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## buttercup784eve

How big is your dog?  Mine is pretty big so I don't have to worry about jabbing too far down with the tip of the ear drops.  If your guy is smaller this may not work.  I just try to be as quick as possible.  Grab his head, flip back the ear, insert tip of medicine and squeeze.  Then he gets a treat.  I try to get the tip as far down as I can so the medicine doesn't drip out, and then I flip his ears back over and rub them.

Don't worry about getting too much in the ear.  It won't hurt him.  I don't bother trying to get "exactly" two drops or however much it says to give.  As long as you have enough to last  for the whole 10 days just try to get a good squeeze in there.


----------



## kimberf

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the Benadryl for ten days.  I've been using the cream (not tablets) on myself for about that long now, and I've certainly taken steroids for inflammation much longer, as well as given them to pets.  Ten days really isn't that long, and Benadryl is pretty mild.  Maybe try it and see, and after a few days, he may get a little more used to it anyway.


----------



## Cindi

There is no "letting you do something" when it comes to ear drops and dogs. LOL  You just have to sneak up, do the deed as fast as possible and give treats. I had a Greyhound foster dog that came with a bad ear infection. I would sneak up on him while asleep (just make sure he doesn't have any sleep aggression) and put the drops in. Never knew what hit him. LOL


----------



## rainedrop1019

I agree that you just have to do it. My dogs are relatively on the smaller/medium side so I make them sit and kind of squat and sandwich them between my knees so they don't run away, put in the medicine, give them a treat and praise them and let them go on their way. They don't like it but I know they need it so I don't feel too bad about forcing them into it.


----------



## Odebdo

I have labs, so it was fairly easy as I did not have to worry about hurting them as much...but I just held his head and made him do it...I also learned at night to sneak up when he was napping...but I agree...benadryl is not horrible on dogs...granted, on mine it really doesn't alter their moods much...


----------



## Saviola

I work at a Vet clinic and this is a common issue. I would say first try distracting him with a treat while trying to apply the ear flush. I am sure the doctor gave you antibiotics and normally these are enough to fight off infection. Did he also give you an ointment?


----------



## glamgirl84

Thanks everyone! Sneaking up while he's napping is such a good idea and it worked like a charm this morning He was a little startled but the whole thing was so much easier than trying to calm him down and hold his head in place etc. I don't know why I didn't think of it myself! Thanks!


----------



## aaallabama

Cindi said:


> There is no "letting you do something" when it comes to ear drops and dogs. LOL  You just have to sneak up, do the deed as fast as possible and give treats. I had a Greyhound foster dog that came with a bad ear infection. I would sneak up on him while asleep (just make sure he doesn't have any sleep aggression) and put the drops in. Never knew what hit him. LOL



_*^^ LOL!!!*_ :lolots:


----------



## aaallabama

buttercup784eve said:


> How big is your dog?  Mine is pretty big so I don't have to worry about jabbing too far down with the tip of the ear drops.  If your guy is smaller this may not work.  I just try to be as quick as possible. * Grab his head, flip back the ear, insert tip of medicine and squeeze.  Then he gets a treat.  I try to get the tip as far down as I can so the medicine doesn't drip out, and then I flip his ears back over and rub them.*
> 
> Don't worry about getting too much in the ear.  It won't hurt him.  I don't bother trying to get "exactly" two drops or however much it says to give.  As long as you have enough to last  for the whole 10 days just try to get a good squeeze in there.



^^ yep, i use this technique on my bichon too...he's also getting drops 2x a day for an ear infection right now!!!...what i've done with things like medication & tooth brushing is to turn it into a game...i make up a cute, little song about cleaning his ears, start singing it to him, open the refrigerator, get the ear drops out & then he follows me into the bathroom & gets into position (lol!!!)...he lies down on a towel, i move his head to the side, turn over his ear, put the drops in, fold it back over & rub it a little...afterwards, he excitedly follows me back to the refrigerator for his favorite treat (baby carrots)...needless to say, he loooooooves getting his ear drops now!!!


----------



## glamgirl84

aaallabama said:


> ^^ yep, i use this technique on my bichon too...he's also getting drops 2x a day for an ear infection right now!!!...what i've done with things like medication & tooth brushing is to turn it into a game...i make up a cute, little song about cleaning his ears, start singing it to him, open the refrigerator, get the ear drops out & then he follows me into the bathroom & gets into position (lol!!!)...he lies down on a towel, i move his head to the side, turn over his ear, put the drops in, fold it back over & rub it a little...afterwards, he excitedly follows me back to the refrigerator for his favorite treat (baby carrots)...needless to say, he loooooooves getting his ear drops now!!!


 
That is sooo cute! My dog is a little cockapoo so he's probably about the same size as your bichon- I may try this! He loveeeeeeeeees getting his teeth brushed- he'll lie down in position too, it's so cute, but the ear drops not so much! I hope your little man's ear gets better!


----------



## LSnyder

LOL I have two Boxers who HATE ear drops.  Hubby holds, I get their head into position, and then put in the ears, all while we bribe them with lots and lots of treats (about 3 an ear).  My oldest one will jump on the couch to get a treat, but then jumps right off, we got wise to that quickly.  It doesn't matter if it is in the am, pm, if they are sleepy, or not.  They always HATE IT!!!!


----------



## lvchicago

Try peanut butter on the roof of his mouth and then blast the ear drops in.  I had a doggie who's ear infection was so bad that she was happy when I cleaned them out and gave her drops cause it made the "owwa" feel better


----------



## aaallabama

glamgirl84 said:


> That is sooo cute! My dog is a little cockapoo so he's probably about the same size as your bichon- I may try this! He loveeeeeeeeees getting his teeth brushed- he'll lie down in position too, it's so cute, but the ear drops not so much! I hope your little man's ear gets better!



_*^^ LOL> thanks glamgirl84 *_


----------

